# possibility of OCing celeron d330



## brokencomputer (Nov 27, 2007)

emachines t2862
xp pro sp3
cpu: intel celeron d 330 2.667 ghz, 256k l2 cache, normal temp: 50-60 c (warm day)
motherboard: intel d845gvsr aac74803-201
ram: 256mb ddr sdram
graphics driver: intel 82845g/gl/ge/pe/gv

from speedfan:
fan1: around 30rpm
2: 0
1: 1000rpm
2: 0
3: 0
4: 900rpm
mostly silent


----------



## Puregreen (Jun 14, 2008)

no way. not recomended i have only had a few years of Xp with overclocking but that is not good, i mean you already run at 50 - 60 witch is.. Hot.. to overclock that thing anymore would get ROASTY.  pluss i do seem to remember a few friends telling me OC'in Celerons is not a good idear, cant remember how tho.


----------



## brokencomputer (Nov 27, 2007)

actually, i checked again the the processor temperature was like 44 c this time
it reaches the fifties only when doing a little gaming or something


----------



## Puregreen (Jun 14, 2008)

hmm, well you still might wanna get a bit of extra cooling in that or maybe a Better fan than the Stock (knowing E Machines...) and then you might be able to hit at least 2.8 Maybe the big 3 0  but i still woulndt touch it unless you get a getting fan.

if your not planning on Spending big you could get something like one of theys,

http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductId=382297

or if you really wanna go for the Gold spot and have the Best chance at OC'in then theys are Good too, altho a bit more Pricey But both under £30 (Britsh money) (in US dollers thats about 55 - 60)
http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductId=369638

anyway, Good luck! and dont do anything if you fear Safty for your pc!  oh and if you DO .. i really Sujest you get a better cooler as i said above..  

Laters!


----------

